# drawer faces



## fran mcgrath (Nov 17, 2011)

I was looking for a simple way, if there is one, to make a plain drawer face look nice for a cherry dresser I am going to build.

Fran


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Welcome Fran,
Use a router bit around the edge to dress it up. Here's one type.

1/2" Shank Ogee Drawer Bit-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Fran.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome Fran. Are you building from a plan or just winging it? There are many choices depending on the style of dresser.


----------



## fran mcgrath (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks for the input.
fran


----------



## fran mcgrath (Nov 17, 2011)

just winging it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Both the roman ogee bit and the classical bit make nice drawer edge cuts.


----------

